

Learning Vim in 2014: Working With Files - ben336
http://benmccormick.org/2014/07/07/learning-vim-in-2014-working-with-files/

======
johncoltrane
"Learning Vim in 2014" seems to mean glossing over a few basics and going
straight to plugins.

